# Palmy Summer Series



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

What a great day it was, great company, and great conditions 

Got to the surf club at 4am to see pretty much everyone already there&#8230; set up as quick as i could and raced out to the inner reef. Watched the mighty king carnster land the first fish of the day&#8230; which got me thinking shit how many more are to come :lol:

Paddled around for a half-hearted hit on a pillly sized slimey&#8230; and decided it was time to try something new. Saw a few boat landing some spaniards on lives so I paddled around and luckily came across some yakkas. By this time it was 9.45 and I was thinking it was all over&#8230; did one last lap of the section I was working all morning and my TLD starts to sing that wonderful sound zzzzzzzz&#8230; wohooo&#8230; i was pumped but also a bit nervous as i didn't want to loose the fish. Managed to get him in pretty quickly raced back in for weigh in. He went 5.4kgs and just under a meter 

All in all it was a great organised event. Thankyou to Dennis and Tom for organising everything&#8230; thoroughly enjoyed both the legs and will defiantly be on board next year! 

I didn't take any pictures of it so I have none to upload&#8230;. but I did get one taken while on the water 

Cheers, brogans


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

All class mate well deserved, i was stoked 2 c u get on and land the winning fish. The fish were waiting 4 someone to give them something different and u provided it.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done with the fish of the day,
He likes plastic bags.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Good on you mate, congrats, I am surprised Salti hasn't tried to coax you onto his dog team. :lol:


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Good stuff Brodie, a well deserved fish for a well thought out plan. I thought I had it when I pipped Rods spano and heard whispers carnsters was smaller again.

I got my spotty dragging a pillie sized slimey in and away from the bait reef as the main reef just wasn't firing as it did the week before. The big baits hadn't got a look in all day so downsized and got the hit around 9am with the first light breaths of the SE change. I was really hoping the big southerly buster was going to come through as I reckon the fish would have switched on, but despite the warnings it never arrived. I think I'm going to start calling someone 'Chicken Little'...... I also forgot to get a photo of my fish and am hoping Bruus can post something for me.

Thanks again to Tom & Dennis for a great event and I'm looking forward to Adder Rock.

Kev


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

BIGKEV said:


> Good stuff Brodie, a well deserved fish for a well thought out plan. I thought I had it when I pipped Rods spano and heard whispers carnsters was smaller again.
> 
> I got my spotty dragging a pillie sized slimey in and away from the bait reef as the main reef just wasn't firing as it did the week before. The big baits hadn't got a look in all day so downsized and got the hit around 9am with the first light breaths of the SE change. I was really hoping the big southerly buster was going to come through as I reckon the fish would have switched on, but despite the warnings it never arrived. I think I'm going to start calling someone 'Chicken Little'...... I also forgot to get a photo of my fish and am hoping Bruus can post something for me.
> 
> ...


Top spottie Kev. Thought you had it in the bag, with the biggest one I've ever seen. Still reckon it was mine, as I was only 40 metres away, doing the same as you , and a host of thousands  .

BTW, the SE'ers did arrive, an hour or so later. I was merely passing on the warning from the Pt Danger VMR, who as you recall, said you have about an hour before it hits (it was already at Cape Byron). My concern in passing the warning on was more for those that were out wide, like 'gravel'. If it had come through more quickly, Gravel would have been a battle to get back from in 25 + knots.

Date:..............Dir & speed in knots:...Gusts
25/01:23pm......... SSE 35................. 41

Another hour or so and it reached 33 knots in the gusts.

There were a few minor critics of my making the call once I received it from VMR and broadcast it. I'm dismissing those critics, as it would have been trouble if the change had 'raced through'. 
Sometimes in this area big SE'ly changes do 'stall' around the border ranges, aka Coolangatta, for an hour or two. But *not *always, and caution is the better part of surviving. Remember, SOTS are not really seaworthy in 25 - 33 knots. Personally, I always check with Coastguard /VMR when on a SOT. A sea kayak is a different kettle of fish.

I add my thanks to Tom and Dennis for organising everything, except the bloody fish. :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> "minor critics'' you say ?


There were three or four comments. I'm not at all offended as I have great respect for the sea, and just how ugly it can get in a very short while. that is why I broadcast the warning. I feel sure one person at least (a NY'er) might agree with my comments, and the cautionary approach.

Would you be still on your yak Pauly in 25 - 33 knots, 5 kms out to sea?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

brolans said:


> ......Watched the mighty king carnster land the *first* fish of the day&#8230;..


Well truth be told Rod did hook up and land his fish be4 me.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Great effort Brody, Big Kev, Rodpac and the king Carnster and everyone that turned up and many thanks to Dennis and Thomas and all involved in supporting and putting together the comp. Let's all get behind the Adder Rock Comp, see ya there 
Cheers
Ant


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

It was a little frustrating that the fish weren't biting like they had been but certainly sorted those that knew where to look and what to try from people like me that really just hope but don't know a great deal about fishing. Having said that I had a great time on the water regardless of catching anything or not. It's always fun to meet new people and catch up with people I have met previously. Thanks Dennis and Thomas for putting on the Summer Series, i'll be putting my name up again in the future for it.



BIGKEV said:


> I also forgot to get a photo of my fish and am hoping Bruus can post something for me.


Sorry, I didn't get any photos from the day at all, might have been someone else. Although congrats again for being inelligable for the lucky draw prizes


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Great fish and a well deserved comp winner Brody


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you to everyone that competed, well done to the chaps that caught fish, we look forward to the next one.

Tom


----------



## Imax (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks Dennis and Tom for organising another great event. It was a good morning on the water just a shame the fish weren't there to play. I'm looking forward to seeing some of the pics and videos of the returns.

I got some on water pics of BigKev's spottie.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

When you compare to the size of BIGKEV, you soon realize that is one helluva Spottie mackerel....95 cms (I think), and 4.8kg?


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Cheers guys was a good day out on the water&#8230; the fishing gods were on my side i think haha


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

kayakone said:


> When you compare to the size of BIGKEV, you soon realize that is one helluva Spottie mackerel....95 cms (I think), and 4.8kg?


Well done Kev. That looks like a pretty fat spottie. Too bad the fish weren't around in numbers, but that's fishing.

While on the subject of big spotty macs, NY redwood on Saturday bagged one here at 99cm, which is now the new Noosa Yakkers record. I think the only ones close to that, from dozens I saw, were around 85-90cm.

Kev (the small one)


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

carnster said:


> brolans said:
> 
> 
> > ......Watched the mighty king carnster land the *first* fish of the day&#8230;..
> ...


Well he was scooting around the place haha... What hp engine you running on the back of your yak hotrod? Haha


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

sunshiner said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > When you compare to the size of BIGKEV, you soon realize that is one helluva Spottie mackerel....95 cms (I think), and 4.8kg?
> ...


Bloody NY'ers, always bragging that theirs is bigger than ours. :lol: (Monster Redwood  ).


----------

